# New Monitor = Improved Sight Reading



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

I bought a 19" widescreen monitor yesterday for my PC and was amazed when I loaded a PDF sheet music because its so much larger and clearer now and much easier to read. I was also able to put the screen resolution up to 1400 x 900 so its sharp as well. I don't need glasses but I've always struggled to read the notes and if they are on a line or space but now the A4 size pdf's fit perfectly on the screen and is so much easier to read. Its an excellent step for furthering my sight reading. I could zoom in to he sheet music with my old monitor but this affected the resolution and would blur the image. Working in IT you would think I knew to upgrade long ago 


A very good friend and someone who I will always owe a debt of gratitude to gave me a CD which has almost all of the sheet music of the piano works for all the classical composers. They are all scanned in to pdf format and the library is huge. I don’t know what the copyright situation is and I don’t want to infringe on anyones intellectual property but assuming its ok to I’m happy to share it. You need to see the library index to realise just how big the collection is!


----------

